# New here...bit scary



## Jonny_Last (May 27, 2013)

Hey everyone,

My names Jonny and I'm 25. So basically just before christmas I caught a winter stomach bug. Pretty much just D.

Since then my stomach hasn't been right. I'm a massive hypercondriac! So i've managed several times to convince my self I have colon cancer. I eat VERY healthily do lots of exercise. The thing that's scaring me is, If I do a huge amount of cardio they next day I will be completely wiped out and it could last to up to a week. I'll feel week and have my bowel habits will change alot.

I used to do gym,gymnastics and free running every day of the week but found after being christmas I get ill, tired, fatigued and breathless if I do to much.

I haven't lost any weight. No blood in my stool, I've had a full set of every blood test and they are all perfect. Celiac test was negative.

After 6 months I'm being referred to a GI specialist. My main symptoms if i'm having an episode are:

Either C or D ( Other wise stool is normal)

Pain/cramps sometimes in abdominals

Rumbling intestines ALOT!

Paranoid that I can feel a lump in my Lower left abdominal but a lot of the time I can't find it ha! I think because I'm very learn so maybe it's my intestines. And i can only feel it if i push down very hard. But like I said most of the time I can't find it so I think it might be an organ.

Sometimes urinating loads!

Also when I push down on my lower left side near my hip It feels like i can push air around and it rumbles as I massage it ( Is this normal)

Apart from all this I'm fine. No blood, no weight lose, Most of the time I feel amazing. Would love some in put from some people who have been here before




 

Oh also, Sometimes Bloating and very rarely a sharp pain in my anus.

I feel pretty certain it's IBS when my minds clear and i'm not freaking out as I started getting symptoms after stomach upset which apprently is when this can all start!

blessings


----------



## Sramey23 (May 22, 2013)

sounds like a form of ibs. im not a doctor but the symptoms are very much alike and I was diagnosed. keep stressing the issue to your doctor, and the biggest thing you can do for yourself is read. just because you have been diagnosed dosent mean u have the key. you will still have to fine tune your body and adjust your eating habits and lifestyle changes


----------

